# 5 top Fibromyalgia myths busted



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This article explains the truth surrounding the 5 most common misconceptions about Fibrohttp://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM061709F


----------

